# Leda Swiss Watch



## mick dunne (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi My name is Mick Dunne I live in Ilkeston Derbyshire UK, this is my first topic, I have alway loved watches since childhood, and have just starting collecting them as a hobby.

I have just bought a 9 ct gold swiss gents watch which has written on it Leda (at the top) with 17 jewels swiss made at the bottom, it is a good looking watch and I have just had it serviced by a local shop, they have told me it is a really fine watch with a good movement inside, but cannot give me any details on the company other then its 30 to 40 years old.

Can anybody supply me with more information about this company?

regards

Mick d


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello Mick, welcome to :rltb: - it's a great place to be!

If your watch is 9ct solid Gold, there will be a hallmark of some kind on it somewhere, this will date the watch exactly. You can find details of hallmarks simply by googling something like "Gold hallmarks" On a wristwatch you'll likely need a loupe (jewellers magnifier) to read what it is, and then that will give you an indication of where it was hallmarked (not necessarily made) and a date for when it (the case) was made. :yes:

Many fine enough Swiss makers went to the wall during the Quartz revolution - you may well find this was one of them - or it may have been swallowed up by one of the bigger Swiss makers and is now part of a group. Prior to the Quartz revolution, many small Swiss makers made smallish production runs of excellent "SWISS" watches, these may then have been sold with different signatures on the dial - almost like a cottage industry :yes:

HTH a bit


----------



## mick dunne (Jul 5, 2010)

mel said:


> Hello Mick, welcome to :rltb: - it's a great place to be!
> 
> If your watch is 9ct solid Gold, there will be a hallmark of some kind on it somewhere, this will date the watch exactly. You can find details of hallmarks simply by googling something like "Gold hallmarks" On a wristwatch you'll likely need a loupe (jewellers magnifier) to read what it is, and then that will give you an indication of where it was hallmarked (not necessarily made) and a date for when it (the case) was made. :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## mick dunne (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks Mel very helpful,

regards

Mick


----------



## mick dunne (Jul 5, 2010)

GOtr info back from Swiss watch federation, Leda watches were started in 1946 and stopped trading in 1973 they were a small family company, thats all they could tell me

regards

Mick


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As suspected Mick, quartz killed 'em off! (1973) :yes:


----------



## sheffieldpaul (Apr 3, 2011)

mick dunne said:


> Hi My name is Mick Dunne I live in Ilkeston Derbyshire UK, this is my first topic, I have alway loved watches since childhood, and have just starting collecting them as a hobby.
> 
> I have just bought a 9 ct gold swiss gents watch which has written on it Leda (at the top) with 17 jewels swiss made at the bottom, it is a good looking watch and I have just had it serviced by a local shop, they have told me it is a really fine watch with a good movement inside, but cannot give me any details on the company other then its 30 to 40 years old.
> 
> ...


hi Mick, think the watch your describing is the one I got left by my grandad who was from Derbyshire. how much did you pay for the one you bought?

thanks


----------



## John Getty (May 13, 2017)

Leda watches that are solid gold were high end items. Burnley football club when they won the division 1 league championship in the sixties , (when it was the Premiere League), were looking to buy solid gold watches for the directors of the club.

They shopped around and the last two possible options were to buy either the Omega or the Leda.

The Omega Constellation was discounted because the back of the watch had the raised observatory motif on it and so couldn't be engraved.

The Leda a had a plain flat back and so that was chosen and each one was presented to The senior officials of the club as a celebration of their succLead

I know all this because I have one of these fabulous watches that was presented to The President of Burnley F C, Mr William Pickard who was My late Grandfather.

Value wise the Leda was around the same price as the Omega Constellation at the time.

My Grandad was impressed by both makes of watch so he bought a Constellation De Luxe model at the time as well as being given the Leda by the Club.

He left me the Connie as well when he passed away.....!

Both Great [email protected]


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Cool. Fortunate for you. Enjoy

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I've been around TWF too long, a resurrected post and I answered it waaaaaaaaay Back! :tumbleweed:

I hope both original poster and newer poster are enjoying their watches, pity we never got a picture! Take care all! and E N J O Y! your watches :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> I think I've been around TWF too long, a resurrected post and I answered it waaaaaaaaay Back! :tumbleweed:


 It`s that pesky Gabapentin messing with your grey cells again Mel


----------



## Colin1212 (May 19, 2019)

Hello

Here's a Photo of said Leda Chronographs Has a Landeron 148 :

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Vintage-Watch-Chronograph-Just-Serviced/233244635090?hash=item364e76afd2:g:7d0AAOSwUjFc5C27


----------

